# Conifer Storm pics AGAIN!



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Here we go again! Running out of room to pile it up!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool RamCharger. Is that a Northman blade on a Diamond frame?


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

better get the sand bags ready next.. gona be some bad floods out there come spring.. hope you make out all right!!


----------



## turfs up (Oct 13, 2006)

*Stop rubbing it in*

Yea, Yea,
Meanwhile today we hit a new ALL TIME record of 68 degrees. If I hadn't bought that plow this year we'd be up to OUR butts in snow.......figures!


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah it looks like a Northman blade to me, I have one like that, but I changed things around and painted the blade Red... 

hey are you having hard time finding parts for Northman blade ?


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

The 2 times it broke down on me in the 12 years ive used it I went to Lampert hitch and got the parts. Denny over at mother truckers has northman parts from time to time.And I think timpte has them too but I am not sure about that so dont hold it against me if they dont have anything.


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Power wagon I just seen youre in nebraska sorry these are denver parts sources sorry for the confusion. Northman is in sioux city and I am sure they can help you.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

3rd times a charm, lets hope it gets here tuesday!


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

Rich Hunter;347916 said:


> Power wagon I just seen youre in nebraska sorry these are denver parts sources sorry for the confusion. Northman is in sioux city and I am sure they can help you.


yeah know one there, have not call them for long time, when I need something I just go to auto store see what parts they have and or go to plow shop and find what odd parts works on..


----------

